# Help me decide..Veto Tech LC or Tech XL



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

My wife is out of town for a few weeks, which means I am completely incapable of making a decision on my own (or so I've been told). It also means, don't ask- don't tell :laughing:.

I've been eyeing up the Veto Pro Pac bags for a while now, and their Spring Promo of a free MB2 bag with purchase of a "Tech" series bag is too good to pass up. I have the Klein 10" tote and despise it so much, that I wouldn't even give it someone I hate. I like the Tech XL, but wonder if the LC would be fine as well. My main concern is being able to carry a Dewalt 20v LED flashlight, M18 cordless drill, Fluke 155 meter and Amprobe meter as well as all my hand tools. 

About me, I am no longer in construction, and don't think I ever will be again, with the exception of a little side work here and there, helping out the first boss I ever had. I work at an airport, as a Maintenance/Service Electrician. I need to have all my tools with me on my work truck every day, as my locker might be completely across the airport from where I'm working on any given moment of the day. One week could be strictly Jet Bridge troubleshooting calls, or random relamping/ballast changes etc, general service type work the next. Honestly, some days I don't use anything but my 11 in 1. The bag would stay on the truck most of the time, with tools being removed for the specific task at hand. Truck is usually parked so it's location is no more than a 5 min walk away. The price difference between the two is not an issue. 

Does anyone have the Tech LC and wish they got the Tech XL,or vice versa? My thinking is go with the LC and use the MB2 for the quick GO TO bag. But then again, would it not have enough room for the bulkier items, which should easily fit in the larger XL. Either one is probably overkill, but like most everyone else, I'm tired of buying tool bags, only to have regrets later, due to lack of pockets, size,poor quality, etc. I doubt that with either one, I would have it overloaded as I see most of the guys I work with don't have a huge amount of tools, and maybe a 8-10" tote style carry bag. I think my concern is mostly the bigger items as mentioned. I'm pretty new at this job, so i'm still trimming down the amount of tools I think I need to have on me. 

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are going to want to carry the bag around go for the LC, ifit is going to sit in your truck or ride a cart everywhere go with the XL.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Electron Transporter said:


> My wife is out of town for a few weeks, which means I am completely incapable of making a decision on my own (or so I've been told). It also means, don't ask- don't tell :laughing:.


I'm pretty sure your wife and my wife took the same husband classes. 

With that said she is out of town. A guy could buy them both.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Not sure how you feel about backpack bags but have a look at the tech pack as well. Similar capacity to an lc but easier to carry. I definitely agree only get an xl if you don't plan on carrying it much.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Why not both? And if you decide one of them isn't right for you, I'll gladly take it off your hands!


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Definitely not interested in the backpack style. I doubt I'd max out an XL but just not sure about those bulky items in the LC. 
I'd love both. But one way or the other I just know she'd find out about at least one of them&#55357;&#56834;
Ahhhh. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Is a new wife an option? I'm jk!


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

NO! This was already #2. Repeat to self....Fool me once shame on you. Fooled again shame on me. Third time would definitely not be a charm &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh.... there's that. Yup, never mind.


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

Ordered the Tech XL direct from Veto yesterday. I was told the LC is their most popular of their Tech line, along with the back pack style models. While I don't anticipate overloading it with tools,I'll also be able to store prints in their as well.
Thanks for the helpful suggestions &#55356;&#57211;


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the LC and the LT depending on what customer I am looking after. The LC has been great and I cannot complain one bit about it .


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just to muddy up the works a little bit, I like the CLC brand of tool bags.

http://goclc.com/


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

I am torn on these two exact sizes. 

Couple guys at my shop have the XL and it just seems big. Go with a smaller bag and you have a hard time fitting a hammer inside.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Electron Transporter said:


> My wife is out of town for a few weeks, which means I am completely incapable of making a decision on my own (or so I've been told). It also means, don't ask- don't tell :laughing:.
> 
> I've been eyeing up the Veto Pro Pac bags for a while now, and their Spring Promo of a free MB2 bag with purchase of a "Tech" series bag is too good to pass up. I have the Klein 10" tote and despise it so much, that I wouldn't even give it someone I hate. I like the Tech XL, but wonder if the LC would be fine as well. My main concern is being able to carry a Dewalt 20v LED flashlight, M18 cordless drill, Fluke 155 meter and Amprobe meter as well as all my hand tools.
> 
> ...


I see my wife 4 out of 7 days of the week gotta love it, seperate bank accounts :thumbsup:American women lol not for me tooo controlling.


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

lj973gm said:


> I am torn on these two exact sizes.
> 
> Couple guys at my shop have the XL and it just seems big. Go with a smaller bag and you have a hard time fitting a hammer inside.


Mine should arrive tomorrow. I'll post a review when I can.


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

Bag(s) arrived today. All I can say is..shweeet. A bit heavy even empty but, man this a nice bag. The MB2 is really big. Bigger than I thought it would be, but it clips to the side of the XL on a D ring and will be perfect for a quick go-to service setup. Very happy &#55357;&#56397;.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Electron can I bother you for a picture? I don't know if to go with the XL or LC as well. I need help.

Thank you.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I've never seen those 2 bags but they look really nice and durable. I had a Klein tool backpack which held tons of stuff but it was heavy and a pain to carry around. I got rid of it and bought the husky electricians bag which has been great so far. Let me know how it works out I might have to get one next time I get a new bag


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Electron can I bother you for a picture? I don't know if to go with the XL or LC as well. I need help.
> 
> Thank you.


The best pics are on the companies website, but there are quite a few review videos on YouTube. My decision toward the XL was to be able to put my drill, impact and flashlight along with my hand tools. If you plan on not carrying those as well, then the LC would be fine. I have a ton of extra room after storing my hand tools, but the bulkier items take up most of the extra space.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you very much champ. I think I will go with the XL.


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

Congrats Rookie 
You will not be disappointed. Go to the Mfgrs website and print out the form to redeem the offer of the MB2 bag Spring promo.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Electron Transporter said:


> Congrats Rookie
> You will not be disappointed. Go to the Mfgrs website and print out the form to redeem the offer of the MB2 bag Spring promo.


i chose the TP4 instead, they shipped it yesterday. i will buy the MB2 separately if necessary at a later time. thank you for your advice!:thumbsup:

P.S check out the link below:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/quick-shot-about-veto-pro-pack-tech-lc-152641/


----------

